# Portal Poll display bugged?



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2010)

The poll display on the main portal page adds up to around 125%, although the display in it's thread adds up to 100% as it should. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Also the vote count is different on main page as it is in the poll's thread.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems that the one on the portal has had more votes than the topic for some reason...
Isn't it possible to vote directly on the portal? Maybe the topic doesn't count those votes?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Seems that the one on the portal has had more votes than the topic for some reason...
> Isn't it possible to vote directly on the portal? Maybe the topic doesn't count those votes?


If it's anything similar to the shoutbox, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 3, 2010)

I knew someone would bring this up eventually, so here's the situation. As you're all likely aware, the current poll allows for multiple checkboxes to be checked, in case you own or like multiple products. Well, when we first put up the poll, we noticed that on the front page it showed up as singular check fields. Meaning you could only vote on one at a time. So Costello recoded it to work properly.

However, as each vote was counted as a singular vote on the front page (regardless of if it was made in the topic, it was counted that way on the portal), the statistics are a bit skewed from the portal. It's not really something we can fix with this poll, as it's already done, but never fear because it shouldn't happen in the future and the statistics in the actual topic are 100% accurate.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you make the poll results into a nice pie chart?


----------



## iFish (Mar 3, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I knew someone would bring this up eventually, so here's the situation. As you're all likely aware, the current poll allows for multiple checkboxes to be checked, in case you own or like multiple products. Well, when we first put up the poll, we noticed that on the front page it showed up as singular check fields. Meaning you could only vote on one at a time. So Costello recoded it to work properly.
> 
> However, as each vote as counted as a singular vote on the front page (regardless of if it was made in the topic, it was counted that way on the portal), the statistics are a bit skewed from the portal. It's not really something we can fix with this poll, as it's already done, but never fear because it shouldn't happen in the future and the statistics in the actual topic are 100% accurate.



that is what i thought! with more then 1 choice 1 person can chose mean more the  100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well done (no saccasim even thought i cant spell it)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Can you make the poll results into a nice pie chart?


I actually did that yesterday for fun, using an online program. It was interesting. But here on the forum, no, there's no function to do that. Neat idea though. Might make a cool option down the line.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Hadriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://piecolor.com/?picture=example/V1wj90hG.png


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure to fully understand, sorry for my bad english, but does this mean if you vote via portal poll you have multiple choice and from forum poll only one ?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 3, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Not sure to fully understand, sorry for my bad english, but does this mean if you vote via portal poll you have multiple choice and from forum poll only one ?


No, it means that when we fixed the poll on the portal moments after it went up, this was a leftover side effect. A false statistic (that appears only on the portal bit) saying each multiple vote was a singular vote. So for example if you voted for the Cyclo and the Acekard, that counted as two votes on the portal poll as it was pre-fixing.

It's not an issue, it's really just an illusion. A small glitch left over from fixing the actual problem.


----------



## iFish (Mar 3, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, its all just an illusion ace!! just like your magical powers!


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 3, 2010)

I see. Thanks for your answer Ace Gunman.


----------

